# DOS question



## binsky3333 (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi everyone, I figured that i want to make a really simple operating system based on DOS. I am thinking using the MS-DOS startup disk and then creating a program and dragging it to the disk and running it from the startup disk... Though when i try and run the program while using the MS-DOS startup disk i get THIS PROGRAM CANNOT BE RUN IN DOS MODE. Do i have to use a special compiler. Right now i am using VS2008. BTW ITS JUST A LITTLE SIMPLE HELLO WORLD PROGRAM!! WRITTENT IN ALL C++.


----------



## Braveheart (Feb 13, 2009)

wait what? you want to have a hello work program on a DOS start up disk?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 13, 2009)

All Visual Studio applications rely on MS core libraries that DOS wouldn't have.  Seriously, I don't know what you would use to write an application for execution in MS-DOS.


----------



## Braveheart (Feb 13, 2009)

see, im not the only one...binsky, sorry to bust it to ya but this isn't going to work


----------



## binsky3333 (Feb 13, 2009)

Nevermind guys i just figured out my problem. I have to compile the program into a 16 Bit .exe cause DOS is a 16bit os.


----------

